# NEED a new grinder.



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys!

please please help me find myself a new grinder.

i have a budget of £200-230a nd am after it for espresso.

would really appreciate it if anyone can give me any help, set me up with a grinder or tip me off on one fore sale! I really want to start making coffee at home and keep getting g tripped up along the way aha! Give me a break someone! I will be so greatfull!

cheers

ben


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm no expert but seems for that kind of money a mazzer super jolly might be your best bet.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The first choice would be a Eureka Mignon. The better choice would be a Mazzer Super Jolly if you can find one a that price (usually around 300 or more). Both used.

Which machine are you pairing it with?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Pairing it with the gaggia classic the super jolly I think may be slightly to be for my kitchen?!

cheers for your help


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Then the Mignon will fit you well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOu'll get a used Mignon for £200-210 depending on condition but you might have to be patient.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ben i have a mazzer mini that will fit the bill if you are interested.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent you a pm coffeechap!

thanks so much


----------

